# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Your best/favorite cycle to get ripped up :P

## RoidBoid

Hey guys would just like to know what your favorite cycle is to gain clean muscle and strength.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mind

test p, masteron , tren a

ofcourse with some other small things :AaGreen22:

----------


## RoidBoid

what kinda dosage did u do and how long 4? Also Welcome!!

----------


## Mind

well, I'll be doing this cycle in about 6 months (prepering for my next show), 8 weeks cycle, 150 mast eod, 150 test p eod, and 75 tren a ed.

----------


## RoidBoid

ow cool, is this you in the picture? have you done this cycle before? what kinda sides you get from it cos im not going near tren a the moment

----------


## cutting_king

IGF/clen

----------


## RoidBoid

im told tren is good but i cant use it becuase of my situation

----------


## Bulldog1115

whats ur situation?

----------


## godkilla

test/tren /mast or even test/tren/dbol .

----------


## RoidBoid

im a pro athlete and tren will effect my cardio, i was about to go on it, had it in my hand but thought id do some serious research as i was told its strong shit, i cant risk losing my cardio which is around 3hours high intensity 6days per week

----------


## Bulldog1115

soccer player?...ok well then maybe u should get HGH def and test e and some EQ will def help! maybe a cutting oral such as Anavar as well?

----------


## oc pitbull

anavar is ****ing amazing excpec with your bf %

----------


## Booz

yes tren will affect your cardio,fitness goes out the window for me at least wen taking tren..............

----------


## firmechicano831

how will tren affect cardio?

----------


## RoidBoid

, ye done anavar oral and didnt reli get a great result, found d-bol and winni better, but hgh is the daddy but extrrrrrrrrrrremly expensive over here, ino in football/soccer alot of the big boys do it becuase they cant get caught! (HGH)

----------


## latinboy7

Hi RoidBoid, what do u mean by "tren will affect my cardio"?

----------


## dec11

> Hi RoidBoid, what do u mean by "tren will affect my cardio"?


thread 3yrs old!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> thread 3yrs old!


and it took him 6 months to ask that question.

----------


## dec11

> and it took him 6 months to ask that question.


lol, didnt notice tht

----------


## Dr Pepper

> and it took him 6 months to ask that question.


Lmao

----------


## HALTEH

ahahaha

----------


## anadroljack

> yes tren will affect your cardio,fitness goes out the window for me at least wen taking tren..............


your a big dude

----------


## PitMaster

> and it took him 6 months to ask that question.


that was fvckin funny lol

----------


## gym_junki

Lmfao this has been happening quiet a bit lately

----------


## ata1979

Anavar , Primo, Tren and T3.

----------

